
The Demise of Craigslist - revorad
http://okdork.com/2010/12/13/the-demise-of-craigslist/
======
DupDetector
Submitted earlier. Twice.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2000973> \- 3 comments, now deleted.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2001237>

